# Schlüsselschalter



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe hier eine Anlage,
bei der ist es so,
dass wenn der Schlüsselschalter Hand/Auto = 0 ist,
der Automatikbetrieb aktiviert wird.

Ist das überhaupt zulässig


----------



## winnman (27 Dezember 2010)

zulässig meines wissens nach schon (Was für eine Anlage ist das denn?), ob aber sinnvoll?


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

Prinzipiell ist alles erlaubt was nicht verboten ist.

Es geht hier wieder mal um die Sicherheit, oder ?

Da kann man aus der Ferne nie eine verbindliche Aussage machen. 

Aber eines kann man festhalten.
Falls durch den Schlüsselschalter keine Änderung der Sicherheit erfolgt, also das Sicherheitsniveau nicht verändert wird, bin ich der Meinung (was nicht alle sind) das dies zulässig ist.

Ich habe an meinen Maschinen je nach Kunden auch einen Schlüssel-Schalter dafür, aber egal in welcher Stellung läuft die Anlage immer nur mit geschlossenen Schutztüren und quittiertem Not-Halt.


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

In welcher Stellung ist der Schlüssel denn abziehbar?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Es handelt sich um einen Handarbeitsplatz 
mit wenigen pneu.Bewegungen.
Der Schlüsselschalter sitzt auf der Schaltschranktür...
Drahtbruchsicherheit muß hier also nicht gegeben sein
wenn ich das richtig verstehe?

Seltsam ist auch,
dass ich bei unterbrochenem Lichtgitter eine Achse über die Variablentabelle verfahren kann...


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> In welcher Stellung ist der Schlüssel denn abziehbar?
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi


 
in 0 Stellung


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Seltsam ist auch,
> dass ich bei unterbrochenem Lichtgitter eine Achse über die Variablentabelle verfahren kann...


 
Nur im Handbetrieb?
Gibt es vielleicht so etwas wie einen Zustimmschalter?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,





The Blue schrieb:


> Seltsam ist auch,
> dass ich bei unterbrochenem Lichtgitter eine Achse über die Variablentabelle verfahren kann...


 

Schon mal einen Blick in den Schaltplan geworfen? 
Die Anlage unverzüglich stillgesetzt oder anderweitig gesichert?

Oder das Ganze als "gottgegeben" hingenommen?


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2010)

in erster Linie sollte doch die Schalterstellung zur Beschriftung passen,
das da keine verwechselung auftreten kann. Durch die abziehbarkeit des
Schlüssel auf die Betriebsart zu schließen, muss nicht zwingend so sein 
das im Handbetrieb abgezogen werden kann. Wenn der Maschinenbauer
den Automatikbetrieb als normalen Ablauf sieht und den Handbetrieb als
Sonderbetriebsart, die nur erfahren Bediener zugänglich sein soll.

Das mit den Lichtgitter und das verfahren mit den Achsen, hört sich schon
merkwürdig an, aber es kann ja sein das die Achen so langsam "Sicher" 
verfahren werden können, so das der Bediener sich der gefahr entziehen
kann, da hilft nur Betriebsanleitung lesen oder den Maschinenbauer fragen.


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Schon mal einen Blick in den Schaltplan geworfen?
> Die Anlage unverzüglich stillgesetzt oder anderweitig gesichert?
> 
> Oder das Ganze als "gottgegeben" hingenommen?
> MfG


 
Ja, ich habe einen Blick in den Schaltplan geworfen.
Es ist nicht vorgesehen, dass diese Bewegung abgeschaltet wird,
obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass von dieser Gefahr ausgeht.

Es sind zudem Ventile verbaut,
die im unbetätigten Zustand durchschalten.

Ich glaube es gibt "einen" NotausTaster auf der Schaltschranktür
bin nicht mehr vorOrt


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Aber eines kann man festhalten.
> Falls durch den Schlüsselschalter keine Änderung der Sicherheit erfolgt, also das Sicherheitsniveau nicht verändert wird, bin ich der Meinung (was nicht alle sind) das dies zulässig ist.
> 
> Ich habe an meinen Maschinen je nach Kunden auch einen Schlüssel-Schalter dafür, aber egal in welcher Stellung läuft die Anlage immer nur mit geschlossenen Schutztüren und quittiertem Not-Halt.


 

Auch meine Meinung, das ist dann der Normalbetrieb. 

Für den Sonderbetrieb bei nicht mehr wirksamen "Normalbetriebsschutzmaßnahmen" muss man einen abschließbaren Beriebsartenwahlschalter haben, der den Sonderbetrieb aktiviert.
Dann braucht man eine "Sonderbetriebsschutzmaßnahme", z.B.
Zustimmschalter.

Ich schaue gleich mal nach, wo das steht.

Das der Schlüssel in nur in 0 abgezogen werden kann ist gut, dann kann
kein Unbefugter den Handbetrieb anwählen. Oder steckt der Schlüssel immer?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
entscheidend ist ob Du hier eine Sonderbetriebsart aktivierst. 
Das sagt die MRL 2006/42/EG

1.2.5. *Wahl der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten*
_Die gewählte Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart muss allen anderen Steuerungs- und Betriebsfunktionen außer dem_
_NOT-HALT übergeordnet sein._
_Ist die Maschine so konstruiert und gebaut, dass mehrere Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten mit unterschiedlichen Schutzmaßnahmen und/oder Arbeitsverfahren möglich sind, so muss sie mit einem in jeder Stellung abschließbaren Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalter ausgestattet sein. Jede Stellung des Wahlschalters muss deutlich erkennbar sein und darf nur einer Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart entsprechen._
_Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahleinrichtungen ersetzt werden, durch die die Nutzung bestimmter Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Personenkreise beschränkt werden kann._
_Ist für bestimmte Arbeiten ein Betrieb der Maschine bei geöffneter oder abgenommener trennender Schutzeinrichtung und/oder ausgeschalteter nicht trennender Schutzeinrichtung erforderlich, so sind der entsprechenden Stellung des Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalters gleichzeitig folgende Steuerungsvorgaben zuzuordnen:_
_— Alle anderen Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten sind nicht möglich;_
_— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur möglich, solange die entsprechenden Befehlseinrichtungen betätigt werden;_
_— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur unter geringeren Risikobedingungen möglich, und Gefährdungen, die sich aus Befehlsverkettungen ergeben, werden ausgeschaltet;_
_— der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen durch absichtliche oder unabsichtliche Einwirkung auf die Sensoren der Maschine ist nicht möglich._
_Können diese vier Voraussetzungen nicht gleichzeitig erfüllt werden, so muss der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsartenwahlschalter andere Schutzmaßnahmen auslösen, die so angelegt und beschaffen sind, dass ein sicherer Arbeitsbereich gewährleistet ist._
_Vom Betätigungsplatz des Wahlschalters aus müssen sich die jeweils betriebenen Maschinenteile steuern lassen._

Bei der Betriebsartenwahl geht es vorrangig darum den Personenkreis für die Sonderbetriebsart einzuschränken und andere Schutzmaßnahmen Freizuschalten.

Wenn es aber nur eine Umschaltung zwischen Hand/Automatik ist und alle Sicherheitsfunktionen bleiben erhalten, ist dies für die Sicherheit der Maschine unrelevant.


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

Danke Safety, das habe ich gemeint.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, etwas mehr steht in der 
DIN EN ISO 12100-2 Abschnitt 4.11.9
DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 9.2.4


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Es sind zudem Ventile verbaut,
> die im unbetätigten Zustand durchschalten.


 
Heißt das, dass ohne Ansteuerung der Ventile
die gefährlichen Bewegungen aktiviert sind???

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt "einen" NotausTaster auf der Schaltschranktür
> bin nicht mehr vorOrt


 
NOT-AUS bzw. NOT-HALT ist nur eine zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> NOT-AUS bzw. NOT-HALT ist nur eine zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme.


 
dh. NotAus ist noch nicht mal immer erforderlich ?



Tommi schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ohne Ansteuerung der Ventile
> die gefährlichen Bewegungen aktiviert sind???


 
der Zylinder ist dauerhaft auf beiden Seiten mit Luft beaufschlagt.
soll der Zylinder auf oder ab fahren,
wird von einer Seite die Luft weggenommen.
Mein Gedanke war - wenn ein Schlauch abreißt - oder was auch immer
fährt der Zylinder unaufhaltsam in eine Stellung.



Tommi schrieb:


> Oder steckt der Schlüssel immer?


 
Der steckt immer


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

MRL und Stillsetzen im Notfall

_1.2.4.3. *Stillsetzen im Notfall*_
_Jede Maschine muss mit einem oder mehreren NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräten ausgerüstet sein, durch die eine_
_unmittelbar drohende oder eintretende Gefahr vermieden werden kann._
_Hiervon ausgenommen sind_
_— Maschinen, bei denen durch das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät das Risiko nicht gemindert werden kann, da das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät entweder die Zeit des Stillsetzens nicht verkürzt oder es nicht ermöglicht, besondere, wegen des Risikos erforderliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen;_
_— handgehaltene und/oder handgeführte Maschinen._
_Das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät muss_
_— deutlich erkennbare, gut sichtbare und schnell zugängliche Stellteile haben;_
_— den gefährlichen Vorgang möglichst schnell zum Stillstand bringen, ohne dass dadurch zusätzliche Risiken entstehen;_
_— erforderlichenfalls bestimmte Sicherungsbewegungen auslösen oder ihre Auslösung zulassen._
_Wenn das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät nach Auslösung eines Haltbefehls nicht mehr betätigt wird, muss dieser Befehl durch die Blockierung des NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräts bis zu ihrer Freigabe aufrechterhalten bleiben; es darf nicht möglich sein, das Gerät zu blockieren, ohne dass dieses einen Haltbefehl auslöst; das Gerät darf nur durch eine geeignete Betätigung freigegeben werden können; durch die Freigabe darf die Maschine nicht wieder_
_in Gang gesetzt, sondern nur das Wiederingangsetzen ermöglicht werden._
_Die NOT-HALT-Funktion muss unabhängig von der Betriebsart jederzeit verfügbar und betriebsbereit sein. NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräte müssen andere Schutzmaßnahmen ergänzen, aber dürfen nicht an deren Stelle treten._


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> MRL und Stillsetzen im Notfall
> 
> _1.2.4.3. *Stillsetzen im Notfall*_
> _Jede Maschine ..__._


 
Gibt es auch eine Vorgabe, bezüglich eines Lichtgitters??
Darf ein Lichtgitter selbstquitierend sein??
Dass wenn man die Hände aus dem Gitter nimmt,
gleich eine Bewegung ausgeführt wird?


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

DIN EN ISO 12100-2 Abschnitt 5.2.5.3
Oder eine entsprechende C-Norm.


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

genau diese "Sch..." habe ich schon erwartet und geschrieben das man so etwas nicht aus der ferne bewerten kann.

Und da können hier tausende Verweise und Vorschriften rangezogen werden.

Sicherheitstechnik kann man nicht aus der Ferne bewerten.

Ein Lichtgitter ist nicht automatisch eine "BWS" es gibt auch Lichtgitter die gar nix mit der Sicherheit zu tun haben. Weiterhin können da zweihundert Ventile losfahren, entscheidend ist die Gefährdung..

:sb6::sm17::sm18:


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> dh. NotAus ist noch nicht mal immer erforderlich ?
> 
> das hat Safety schon beantwortet
> 
> ...


 
Was hast Du für eine Rolle in der Angelegenheit?
Bist Du Instandhalter, Sicherheitsfachkraft, Kundendienstler???

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Sicherheitstechnik kann man nicht aus der Ferne bewerten.


 
Das stimmt (schon gar nicht verbindlich), aber man bei der Analyse helfen, damit der Fragende zu einer Bewertung kommt.:wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
  nicht so aggressiv  , ich habe doch erreicht was ich wollte. Er fängt an darüber nachzudenken und er sucht nach Quelle, ein erster Schritt. Aber Du hast vollkommen recht eine Bewertung aus der Ferne ist nicht möglich.
  Leider ist es immer noch ein ganz großer Mangel, dass keine Maschinensicherheit an unseren Techniker und Hochschule gelehrt wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das stimmt (schon gar nicht verbindlich), aber man bei der Analyse helfen, damit der Fragende zu einer Bewertung kommt.:wink:
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi




N E I N ,
nur wenn derjenige etwas davon versteht.


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> N E I N ,
> nur wenn derjenige etwas davon versteht.


 
deshalb fragte ich ihn, was er für eine Rolle spielt


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> deshalb fragte ich ihn, was er für eine Rolle spielt



 Instandhalter bin ich


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Ich ahbe mir das PILZ Relais mal angeseh´n
Laut Bedienungsanleitung ist das PZE X4 nur eine Kontakterweiterung.

Ach ja...
Der Hauptschalter ist jetzt aus,
und ich habe den oberen Schlauch des Hebezylinders abgezogen.
Die Folge - Der Zylinder rast nach oben, da sich die Drossel direkt am Ventil befindet.


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Ich ahbe mir das PILZ Relais mal angeseh´n
> Laut Bedienungsanleitung ist das PZE X4 nur eine Kontakterweiterung.
> 
> wenn z.B. der NOT-HALT Schalter direkt eine Kontakterweiterung ansteuert, ist das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders!!!
> ...


 

Es hört sich so an, dass an der Anlage einiges nicht IO sein könnte
und Du das mit Deinen Mitteln auch nicht ändern kannst. 
Sprich Deinen Vorgesetzten, den Betreiber oder die Sicherheitsfachkraft
darauf an, ich kenne Eure Verhältnisse nicht.

Und bring Dich nicht um, inden Du Schläuche abziehst, wenn noch Druck
auf der Anlage ist. Wir möchten nicht, dass das Thema durch den Tod des Themenstarters beendet wird.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Den HandAbsperrhahn hab ich zuvor schon zu gemacht... ^^
Ein E-Ventil gibt es nicht
was wohl nach DIN mit 
"Hauptbefehlseinrichtungen für alle Energiearten"
gemeint ist.

DANKE an Alle 
Habe ein Schloss vor den Hauptschalter gehängt!
Von dem Anlagenbauer haben wir mehrere Maschinen!!
Die werde ich dann morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen.

DANKE


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Ach ja...
> Der Hauptschalter ist jetzt aus,
> und ich habe den oberen Schlauch des Hebezylinders abgezogen.
> Die Folge - Der Zylinder rast nach oben, da sich die Drossel direkt am Ventil befindet.



Genau das habe ich vermutet...
Bei dir ist der Hauptschalter aus, und bei mir ist der Klodeckel ungebremst nach unten gefallen....
Das gibt Ärger..

Eine Bewegung ist nicht zwangsweise gefährlich
Ein Abschalten muß nicht zwangsmäßig alles verhindern 
- Wer hat die Anlage gebaut (Ihr selber)
- Wann wurde die Anlage gebaut
- Gibt es ein CE Zeichen
- Gibt es eine Komfirmitätsbescheinigung

Hat die Anlage kein Hauptluftventil ? war der einer meiner Kunden aus Köln fängt mit P an und hört mit N auf ?


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2010)

da ich die maschine nicht kenne sehe ich derzeit nur ein sicherheitsrisiko...

..nämlich instandhalter (ich meine jetzt nur diesen EINEN) die von maschinesicherheit nahezu nichts verstehen, womöglich nichtmal richtig mit der steuerung der anlage bzw. der bedienphilosophie vertraut sind, aber mit dem pg in der ersten reihe sitzen und über die variablentabelle achsen hin und her schubsen oder irgendwelche schläuche abziehen!

was auch immer du damit noch anrichtest, aber wenn ich die worte "variablentabelle" + "instandhalter" im gleichen satz lese dann bekommen ich schon bluthochdruck!
das sind doch dann die "keiner ists gewesen totalchrash" die sich kein mensch erklären kann und der doofe maschinenbauer dann im zuge seiner gewähleistung richten kann!
NUR WEIL ES WIEDER SO EINEM SPIELKIND LANGWEILIG WAR!!!


----------



## Tommi (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Habe ein Schloss vor den Hauptschalter gehängt!


 
Gute Entscheidung!!!
Viel Erfolg für morgen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Jabba,
> nicht so aggressiv  , ich habe doch erreicht was ich wollte. Er fängt an darüber nachzudenken und er sucht nach Quelle, ein erster Schritt. Aber Du hast vollkommen recht eine Bewertung aus der Ferne ist nicht möglich.
> Leider ist es immer noch ein ganz großer Mangel, dass keine Maschinensicherheit an unseren Techniker und Hochschule gelehrt wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.




Hallo Safety,

ich finde Deine Bemühungen ja interessant, von Deine fachlichen Kenntnis keine Frage. Aber ich denke das ich selber noch am Anfang bin, wie soll man das alles einem erklären von dem ich denke das er Laie ist. 

Wie schon von mir so oft mein Lieblingssatz:
"Vorschriften insbesondere Sicherheit muß man leben und nicht lernen"

Die meisten haben nicht das Problem mit der Sicherheitstechnik sondern damit Gefährdungen zu sehen. Auch hier gibt es nach einigen Antworten noch keine einzige Aussage zur Art der "Gefährdung" nur WischiWaschi. 
Du siehst das immer sehr auf die Vorschriften bezogen, ich mehr aus der Praxis , für mich ist einZylinder erst gefährlich wenn ich eine Gefahr erkannt habe. Du geht von den Vorschriften aus (was überhaupt nicht falsch ist), ich versuche aber die Leute mit meine eher lapsigen Bemerkungen dahin zu bewegen mal endlich die Gefährdung zu erkennen und ein Sicherheitsbewußtsein zu entwickeln.  Wenn man dieses hat , kann man eher mit den Vorschriften umgehen und diese verstehen.

Aber egal auf welche Weise, es ist ein guter Weg hier, den Leuten , egal wie "einen Tritt in den Arsch zu versetzen".

Und wenn mann jedes Jahr nur einem "die Augen für die Sicherheit öffnen kann"  ist das ein Gewinn für alle.


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> da ich die maschine nicht kenne sehe ich derzeit nur ein sicherheitsrisiko...
> 
> ..nämlich instandhalter (ich meine jetzt nur diesen EINEN) die von maschinesicherheit nahezu nichts verstehen, womöglich nichtmal richtig mit der steuerung der anlage bzw. der bedienphilosophie vertraut sind, aber mit dem pg in der ersten reihe sitzen und über die variablentabelle achsen hin und her schubsen oder irgendwelche schläuche abziehen!
> 
> ...


 

Zum Glück trift das bei mir nicht ganz zu.
OK - ich habe es etwas dramatischer geschrieben,
als ich wirklich vorgegangen bin.
Man konnte das Ventil nicht mehr identifizieren.
Also habe ich das HauptLuftVentil zu gemacht, den Schlauch abgezogen und das Ventil langsam ein Stück geöffnet...

Ich war zuvor sebst Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer
habe dort aber gekündigt weil sich in keinster Weise an Normen gehalten wurde.
Es mußte immer nur der Firmenstd. eingehalten werden.
Keine Drahtbruchsicherheit
kein Wiederanlaufsperre
nicht mal ansatzweise Programmierung nach IEC61313

Die betroffene Anlage wird gerade vom Hersteller selbst umgebaut.
von S5 auf S7 und ich soll diesen Umbau von unserer Seite begutachten..


----------



## Corosop15 (27 Dezember 2010)

@Markus, @jabba,

ich muß Euch in einigen Punkten absolut Recht geben. Aber der Themeneröffner hat sich doch Gedanken im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten gemacht und ist unsicher. Sonst hätte er den Thread ja nicht gestartet. Geht doch nicht ganz so hart mit ihm zu Gericht.
Das Ganze kann nicht besser werden, wenn er noch mehr verunsichert wird.
Safety hat vollkommen Recht (ihr damit auch):
Leider ist es immer noch ein ganz großer Mangel, dass keine Maschinensicherheit an unseren Techniker und Hochschule gelehrt wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.
Immerhin ist der TE doch schon dazu bewegt worden abzuschalten. Ihm wird der A.... für morgen schon auf Grundeis gehen.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Die betroffene Anlage wird gerade vom Hersteller selbst umgebaut.
> von S5 auf S7 und ich soll diesen Umbau von unserer Seite begutachten..



Dann kümmmere Sich in erster Linie mal darum ob es sich um einen wesentliche Änderung handelt.
Unabhängig davon hoffe ich das dir unsere Bemerkungen die Augen geöffnet haben um was es hier geht, wir können dir nich sagen das ist falsch oder richtig, aber dir Tipps geben wo man wie was machen muß.
Auch wenn es keine wesentliche Änderung ist , so mußte auch vorher schon eine Gefährdung wie von dir beschrieben ausgeschlossen werden. Aber das ist nicht nicht immer einfach, so das man auch schon früher 
sagen konnte das es ein kleineres übel ist, wenn mal ein Instandhalter den Schlauch abzieht.


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo Safety,
> 
> ich finde Deine Bemühungen ja interessant, von Deine fachlichen Kenntnis keine Frage. Aber ich denke das ich selber noch am Anfang bin, wie soll man das alles einem erklären von dem ich denke das er Laie ist.
> 
> ...



Also:
an diesem Zylinder ist eine Vorrichtung mit 5 Schrauberspindeln montiert.
Diese Vorrichtung ist also nicht gerade klein.
Klar, liegt im Sinne des Betrachters.
Man kommt mühelos mit dem Kopf über diese Vorrichtung
und muß bei bedem Arbeitsschritt unter diese greifen.
Schnellt also diese Vorrichtung im Fehlerfall nach oben oder Unten,
besteht eine gr. Verletzungsgefahr für meine Kollegen.

Ich lehne mich deshalb so an Vorschriften,
weil im Falle eines Unfalles genau nach Einhaltung dieser gefragt wird.

Bevor diese Anlage also inbetrieb genommen wird und für meine Kollegen zugängig ist, will ich, das diese so sicher wie möglich ist.


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Dann kümmmere Sich in erster Linie mal darum ob es sich um einen wesentliche Änderung handelt.
> Unabhängig davon hoffe ich das dir unsere Bemerkungen die Augen geöffnet haben um was es hier geht, wir können dir nich sagen das ist falsch oder richtig, aber dir Tipps geben wo man wie was machen muß.
> Auch wenn es keine wesentliche Änderung ist , so mußte auch vorher schon eine Gefährdung wie von dir beschrieben ausgeschlossen werden. Aber das ist nicht nicht immer einfach, so das man auch schon früher
> sagen konnte das es ein kleineres übel ist, wenn mal ein Instandhalter den Schlauch abzieht.


 
Es ist eine Wesentliche Änderung
deshalb wurde der Hersteller damit beauftragt


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Safety hat vollkommen Recht (ihr damit auch):
> Leider ist es immer noch ein ganz großer Mangel, dass keine Maschinensicherheit an unseren Techniker und Hochschule gelehrt wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.



Das ist Gesülze , und gequirlte Scheisse.
Ich hab 1992 4 Semester studiert, 1996 den Meister gemacht, und trotzdem weiss ich was von Sicherheit..
Es wäre besser wenn man das lehren würde, aber im Studium gabs nicht einmal das Wort DIN oder VDE. Also wenn man eine Maschine baut oder umbaut soll man sich kundig tun oder die Finger von lassen.


----------



## Corosop15 (27 Dezember 2010)

Jau, und wenn keiner fragen darf, kommt die Bildung von ganz alleine. Manchmal wird man auch in eine Rolle gedrängt, um die man sich nicht beworben hat. Soll man dann immer gleich kündigen?


----------



## The Blue (27 Dezember 2010)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Jau, und wenn keiner fragen darf, kommt die Bildung von ganz alleine. Manchmal wird man auch in eine Rolle gedrängt, um die man sich nicht beworben hat. Soll man dann immer gleich kündigen?


 
Das habe ich nicht gesagt.
Das war auch nicht der Einzige Grund.
Wenn ich meine Arbeit aber nicht mit gutem Gewissen machen kann,
weil mir gesagt wird, was ich zu tun habe und ich genau weiß, dass es falsch ist - ist das ein entscheidender Grund


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Es ist eine Wesentliche Änderung
> deshalb wurde der Hersteller damit beauftragt



Ohne Dich zu verunsichern dürfte die Einheit durchaus beim abreissen eines Luftschlauches nach oben fahren wenn......

Das ist ein weites Thema, aber wenn der Maschinenbauer es schafft die Schrauber so zu kapseln, das bei der aufwärtsbewegung keine Gefahr besteht, so wäres es unter umständen möglich.

Ich würde erst einmal die Gefährdungsbeurteilung vom Maschinenbauer anfodern, falls der meint das er die nicht rausgeben muß, schickst du mal Bilder und wir sehen und das mal unverbindlich an.


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
  wie Du selbst immer wieder festgestellt hast ist es nicht möglich hier genaue Aussagen zutreffen. Aus diesem Grund und auch aus der Sicht des Rechtlichen Hintergrundes gebe ich hier die verweise auf Normen und die MRL, diese sind nun mal der Stand der Technik. Und dass möchte ich hier auch ganz klar sagen, eine sehr gute Hilfe wenn man versteht was da geschrieben steht.  Es sind alles hinweise wo man was nachlesen kann und wie man es lösen könnte und das ist es auch was ich hier machen kann. Und glaube mir ich bin bei sehr vielen Projektbesprechungen und suche Lösungen die sowohl Praktisch also auch Normengerecht umsetzbar sind. Ob dies dann Praxis ist was ich da mach, das müssen meine Kunden bewerten. Durch meine Tätigkeit bin ich ständig mit der Praxis konfrontiert, denkst Du heute kann man noch Sicherheitstechnik verkaufen ohne Lösungen zu bieten. 
  Ich betone auch immer, dass man ohne Risikobeurteilung nichts machen kann, was Du mit erkennen der Gefährdung betont hast.  Auch hier ist eben eine Strukturierte Vorgehensweise nötig deshalb gibt es eine Norm die einem helfen soll.  Hier Empfehle ich ein kleines Buch für ca. 15€ das alles erklärt auch mit Checklisten, so können auch kleiner Betriebe diese DIN EN ISO 14121 umsetzen und Gefährdungen erkennen. 
  Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir über diese und andere Sachverhalte Diskutieren.


----------



## Corosop15 (27 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gesagt.
> Das war auch nicht der Einzige Grund.
> Wenn ich meine Arbeit aber nicht mit gutem Gewissen machen kann,
> weil mir gesagt wird, was ich zu tun habe und ich genau weiß, dass es falsch ist - ist das ein entscheidender Grund


 
Hallo The Blue,

Du warst ja auch nicht gemeint. Ich glaube, jabba weiß wer gemeint war.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hier Empfehle ich ein kleines Buch für ca. 15€ das alles erklärt auch mit Checklisten, so können auch kleiner Betriebe diese DIN EN ISO 14121 umsetzen und Gefährdungen erkennen.
> Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir über diese und andere Sachverhalte Diskutieren.


 
Hallo Safety,
könntest du das buch auch nennen?


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Das ist Gesülze , und gequirlte Scheisse.
> Ich hab 1992 4 Semester studiert, 1996 den Meister gemacht, und trotzdem weiss ich was von Sicherheit..
> Es wäre besser wenn man das lehren würde, aber im Studium gabs nicht einmal das Wort DIN oder VDE. Also wenn man eine Maschine baut oder umbaut soll man sich kundig tun oder die Finger von lassen.



 Hallo Jabba,
  nein das ist es eben nicht. Wenn man den Maschinebauer gleich beibringen würde wie man Gefährdungen erkennt und auch vermeidet und wie man dann Risiken mindern kann, würde es viel mehr sichere Maschinen geben. Alles wird gelehrt nur dieses wichtige Thema nicht. Einfach gesagt wie man eben die DIN EN 14121 umsetzt. Wie Du geschrieben hast, dann wären die gleich sensibilisiert für dieses Thema.
  Auch die Elektrofraktion hätte es einfacher wenn man denen gleich erklären würde was eine Kategorie ist und wie man sowas umsetzt. Aber es ändert sich ich habe schon von verschiedenen Technikerschulen Anfragen für ein Anfänger Seminar. 
  Also ich kann das ganz jetzt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Was haben wir heute hier erreicht, er macht sich über die Maschinensicherheit Gedanken und kennt jetzt Normen in welchen er nachlesen kann, was soll daran Falsch sein?


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2010)

http://www.vti-bochum.de/
Suche unter Maschinen.

Die Checklisten kannst von mir bekommen.


----------



## MSB (28 Dezember 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Es ist eine Wesentliche Änderung
> deshalb wurde der Hersteller damit beauftragt



Dann lass dir vom Hersteller ganz einfach die Gefährdungsbeurteilung geben,
dieses Dokument ist die Diskussionsgrundlage für alle weiteren Schritte,
was auch immer das dann konkret sein wird.

Eine sichere Maschine liegt grundsätzlich mal im Auge des Betrachters,
das was der eine als ultrahochgefährlich einstuft ist für den anderen akzeptierte Restgefährdung,
und in einem gewissen Rahmen haben beide damit recht, und beides kann normativ korrekt sein.
(Ja ich weiß, das dass ein wenig überspitzt formuliert ist.)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (28 Dezember 2010)

Jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Gesülze , und gequirlte Scheisse.
> Ich hab 1992 4 Semester studiert, 1996 den Meister gemacht, und trotzdem weiss ich was von Sicherheit..
> Es wäre besser wenn man das lehren würde, aber im Studium gabs nicht  einmal das Wort DIN oder VDE. Also wenn man eine Maschine baut oder  umbaut soll man sich kundig tun oder die Finger von lassen.







Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Jabba,
> nein das ist es eben nicht. Wenn man den Maschinebauer gleich beibringen würde wie man Gefährdungen erkennt und auch vermeidet und wie man dann Risiken mindern kann, würde es viel mehr sichere Maschinen geben.


Hallo Safety,

ich habe ja geschrieben das es besser wäre, Kernpunkt ist aber, wenn ich diese Infos nicht mitbekommen habe muß ich mir diese besorgen.
Ich kann auch nicht morgen ein Restaurant eröffnen und mich wundern das es den Leuten nicht schmeckt.

Ich finde aber das viele Leute die Komplexität absolut unterschätzen und meinen man kann mal eben hier im Forum eine Maschine "sicher reden".

Wenn sich jemand daran wagt, und das ist meine Meinung , hat er sich kundig zu machen, und nicht Halbherzig an die Sache zu gehen. Denn die halbherzig sicheren Maschinen sehen wir beide wohl oft genug.

Es ist ja toll wenn sich ein Instandhalter damit beschäften will oder muß, aber dann muß er klar seine Grenzen erkennen. Ganz wichtig ist es hier , das die leuts endlich mal ihre Problemstellungen klar formulieren und komplett darlegen würden.
Aber diese endlosen Diskussionen und zitieren von Vorschriften bringen sehr oft gar nichts, da die Leute es nicht verstehen wollen.
Das ist der Grund warum ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit nur noch selten dazu äußere.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Aber diese endlosen Diskussionen und zitieren von Vorschriften bringen sehr oft gar nichts, da die Leute es nicht verstehen wollen.
> Das ist der Grund warum ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit nur noch selten dazu äußere.


 
das du dich aus der Thematik zurück ziehen möchtest finde ich schade, da
ich deine ausführungen immer sehr intressant und für sehr Lehrreich halte.

Genauso wie die äußerungen vom Safety, jeder auf seine Weise beides zu-
sammen ergibt, ist doch eine große Bereicherung für das Forum. Der eine
aus Sicht der Normen und der andere als Praktiker. Das ist doch ein 
schönes Duales System.

Hier werden doch immer wieder die selben fragen gestellt, das ist nun mal
so. Ich denke, viele werden es nieh begreifen....na und, trotzdem lebt die 
Gemeinschaft davon das die Leistungsträger wie ihr, hier im Forum weiter
macht.

Seh dich doch einfach als "Ritter in der sicheren Praxis" und Safty als 
"Ritter von der schweren Norm"


----------



## jabba (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Seh dich doch einfach als "Ritter in der sicheren Praxis" und Safty als
> "Ritter von der schweren Norm"



Neeh, neeh,

ich wäre niemals so vermessen mich auch nur ansatzweise mit Safety zu messen,  ich wäre schon froh 50% von seinen Kenntnissen der Sicherheitstechnik zu haben.
Ich gehe eigentlich ohne Kenntnisse der ganzen Vorschriften mit offenen Augen durch die Anlagen, da denke ich mir das man schon 80% der Sachen erschlagen kann. Und das ist für mich das wesentliche , was nützt mir zu wissen was eine Einzugstelle ist, ich muß diese sehen, wie die dann heisst Einzug, Scheer, Quetsch oder sonst was ist mir egal.
Und dieses "sehen" kann man den Leuten nicht begreiflich machen, es waren schon oft genug hier solche Diskussionen und man hat reihenweise Tipps gegeben und das eigentliche Sicherheitsproblem kam dann erst am Schluß raus,  und das ist das Gefährliche daran.
Safety und ich haben daher konsequent immer wieder darauf hingewiesen das wir nur leiten und empfehlen können. Die Entscheidung ob falsch oder richtig muß immer derjenige selber treffen.

Wenn man bei einem FIFO einem alles aus der "Nase" ziehen muß ist das egal, wenn man hier über einen Pneumatikzylinder diskutiert (fiktiv) und erst hinterher erfährt das der in einer 200t Exenterpresse montiert ist kan das schwerwiegende Folgen haben.
PUNKT


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Wenn man bei einem FIFO einem alles aus der "Nase" ziehen muß ist das egal, wenn man hier über einen Pneumatikzylinder diskutiert (fiktiv) und erst hinterher erfährt das der in einer 200t Exenterpresse montiert ist kan das schwerwiegende Folgen haben.
> PUNKT


 
Da gebe ich dir recht, dieses Thema zeigt es schon wieder. Wir fangen mit
einen einfachen Schlüsselschalter an, ob irgendetwas zulässig ist.
Wenn der TE, sich ein *wenig* mühe gegeben hätte und einfach aufgeschrieben
um was es hier wirklich geht, könnte das Thema schon mit einer Antwort
erledigt sein. 

Nebenbei geht es mir nicht darum dich mit anderen zu vergleichen, 
sondern herauszustellen, das deine Beiträge etwas Wert sind und
bestimmt nicht weniger als die von Safty PUNKT.


----------



## Safety (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
ich möchte noch mal darlegen warum man Normen kennen, wenn immer möglich auf diese zurückgreifen sollte.

Rechtliche Grundlage:

Hier greift:
Zivilrecht:
 ProdHaftG
§ 823 I BGB

Strafrecht:
StGB

Sinn und Zweck des Produkthaftungsrechts:
Das Produkthaftungsrecht soll es ermöglichen, Verbrauchern oder Unternehmer Schäden aus der Benutzung von fehlerhaften Produkten möglichst effektiv von den Verantwortlichen ersetzt zu bekommen. Erfasst werden hierbei sowohl Personen- also auch Sachschäden.

Und das ist der Hauptgrund warum man auf Harmonisierte Normen setzen sollte, den diese stellen den Stand der Technik dar. Und unter uns sind C-Normen absolut Lösungsorientiert und geben genaue Anweisungen bis hin zur Funktionsprüfung. 

Wenn man jetzt den Rechtsanspruch abwehren muss kann man durch Anwendung von Normen beweisen, dass man den Stand der Technik zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eingehalten hat. Wen man dies nicht kann muss man Nachweisen wie man einen Gleichwertigen Stand erreicht hat. Was für mich nur extrem schwer möglich ist.

Auch ist die MRL in Nationales Recht umgesetzt und somit keine Norm.

Die Normen sollten immer als Grundlage dienen und darauf aufbauend kann man Lösungen suchen und erarbeiten. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man hier einfach weniger vergisst, es gibt schon Leute die vieles Automatisch richtig machen, aber ohne eine Leitfaden nie alles.

Warum ich hier oft verweise auf Normen und MRL gebe:
Da ich immer wieder betone, es ist nicht möglich aus der Ferne eine Sicherheitsfunktion im Detail zu bewerten und dass muss man, gebe ich Hinweise wo man über diese Art von SF nachlesen kann. Ohne eine Kenntnis der A und B Normen und entsprechender Produkt (C) Normen ist es einfach nicht möglich an alles zu denken. Bzw. verstrickt man sich in Lösungen die eventuell schon jemand erfunden hat.

Ich habe dies jetzt auch an dem Aktuellen Seminar gemerkt in dem ich die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 in eine praktisches Beispiel umgesetzt habe. Ohne strukturierte Vorgehensweise geht da gar nichts. Und ja es ist ein Praxis Beispiel.

Doppel Punkt


----------



## Tommi (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Nebenbei geht es mir nicht darum dich mit anderen zu vergleichen,
> sondern herauszustellen, das deine Beiträge etwas Wert sind und
> bestimmt nicht weniger als die von Safty PUNKT.


 
Genau, so ein Forum lebt von der Verschiedenheit seiner Mitglieder
sowie deren verschiedenen Kenntnisschwerpunkten.

Wer sich traut, hier ein Thema zu öffnen muss damit rechnen, daß
er (oder sie) auch mal kritisiert wird. :sw5:
Genauso hat ein Antworter eine gewisse Verantwortung gegenüber dem (der) Fragenden. :s20:

Aber ich glaube, man lernt hier immer was, sogar beim Stammtisch
z.B. über die Fütterung von Gummistiefeln.:-D

Das sind auf jeden Fall meine Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen.

Man könnte ja auch festlegen: 

- ohne Angabe des PLr wird hier keine Sicherheitsfrage beantwortet -

oder so ähnlich...

Aber dann würden sich viele vielleicht gar nicht melden.

Die Wahrheit liegt wie immer in der Mitte und das ist auch gut so.

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------

